# What is this Look frame? Anyone have one?



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

This frame is structurely challanged, but I'd still like to know what year and model it is. Does anyone here ride one.

thanks, Shayne


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

shayne said:


> This frame is structurely challanged, but I'd still like to know what year and model it is. Does anyone here ride one.
> 
> thanks, Shayne


I'll check my catalogs to be sure but it looks like a KG271..The carbon window in the top tube and fork was unique to a certain model and I can't remember which one. I'll check it out tonight and let you know. The frame is from the late(96+) 90's. Is that a threadless fork?


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks for looking for me. The fork is threaded and other than a small scuff, it looks to be in good condition. Don't know if I'd trust it on anything that I was going to ride agressively, but if someone needed it for a resto it would be fine. Also, this frame has a wierd seatpost binder bolt. Maybe it's used for other Look frames as well. I also have the little black plastic pieces for the ends of the internal top tube cable routing. If you need any of those pieces let me know or just PM me your address and I'll get them to you. I'm just going to hang the frame on the wall for a conversation piece, that's why I'd like to know what it is.

thanks
Shayne

P.S. the fork also has a carbon window


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

shayne said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for looking for me. The fork is threaded and other than a small scuff, it looks to be in good condition. Don't know if I'd trust it on anything that I was going to ride agressively, but if someone needed it for a resto it would be fine. Also, this frame has a wierd seatpost binder bolt. Maybe it's used for other Look frames as well. I also have the little black plastic pieces for the ends of the internal top tube cable routing. If you need any of those pieces let me know or just PM me your address and I'll get them to you. I'm just going to hang the frame on the wall for a conversation piece, that's why I'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


Shane, I'll check tonight on the model. As for the binder bolt, Excelsports.com sells replacements. If you find a source for the black plastic cable piece, let me know. I've been looking for years.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Shane, I'm 99% sure it's a KG251. It's is not a KG271 as I originally thought. The dropouts are painted the same color as the frame and the carbon window is the correct spot. They only had two colors offered, red and white. The frame was from around 96-98


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Shane, I'm 99% sure it's a KG251. It's is not a KG271 as I originally thought. The dropouts are painted the same color as the frame and the carbon window is the correct spot. They only had two colors offered, red and white. The frame was from around 96-98


Very cool Dave, thanks a bunch. The red looks really good. If you want these black plastic cable pieces or the binder bolt just let me know. I don't need any money for them or anything and I have no use for them. Heck, I've got tons of help from you over the last year or so just by doing searches on different questions I've had. This is a bike I pulled from a dumpster when an insurance company threw it away.

Shayne


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Black plastic pieces for Look frames*

Hey David,

For the black cable plastic pieces, check http://www.profirad.de/index.html?rahmen_rennrad_look_ersatzteile.htm#itemno8. 

Its a german company, but they might ship to the states. I actually bought some of these from them last year. Btw. they are called _"Look Kunstoffeinsatz Oberrohr für Rahmen mit innenverlegten Bremszügen"_ in german, in case you're german is not that good. The article number is: _11141._ 
They carry a rather large selection of these little things btw.

In case they won't ship to US, let me know, Ill try to get some for you.

- Christian


----------

